# 120mm Wakü für i7 9700k



## detestabel (8. Juni 2019)

*120mm Wakü für i7 9700k*

Da ich vor habe mir demnächst einen i7 9700k zu besorgen bräuchte ich dafür eine (günstige aber einigermaßen gute) Kühlung. Da ich kein Freund von riesigen fetten Kühlkörpern bin, obwohl diese für den i7 empfohlen werden habe ich mir überlegt dann eine AIO Wakü zu nehmen. Das Gehäuse bietet am Heck nur Platz für einen 120mm Lüfter mit Radiator. Mehrere Lüfter fallen daher schon mal flach. 

Interessant fand ich jetzt z.B. diese (steht leider keine TDP bei): 

Corsair Hydro H45

Corsair Hydro Series H45 | Wasserkühlung bei notebooksbilliger.de


Sowie diese:

Corsair Hydro H55

Corsair Hydro Series H55 Komplett-Wasserkühlung - Externe Wasserkühlungen | Mindfactory.de



Wären beide oder eine davon ausreichend und falls nicht welche wäre sonst gut ? Der Preis sollte bei ca. max. 50€ liegen. Übertaktet wird die CPU, sobald ich sie bestellt habe, nicht. Sie bleibt bei Standardtakt.


----------



## LimeGreen777 (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: 120mm Wakü für i7 9700k*

Also bei einer AiO würde ich 240mm Verwenden. Bei einem gescheiten Luftkühler hast du eine größere Oberfläche und ein niedrigeres Geräuschniveau.


----------



## Patrick_87 (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: 120mm Wakü für i7 9700k*

der einzige Vorteil einer Wakü ist ja folgender:
Bei einem Lüfterkühler hat man wenig Platz  , schnell ist das Maximum aufgebraucht und mehr passt halt nicht rein. Bei einer Wakü kann man Radiatoren in Front , Deckel Boden usw. verbauen und somit hat man viel mehr Platz für Kühlfläche.  Dadurch brauchen Lüfter weniger Drehzahl und somit wird das System leiser.
Eine Wasserkühlung ist aber nicht immer gleich besser nur weil sie mit Wasser kühlt. 
Mit einer 360mm oder 280mm Variante kannst du durchaus mehr Kühlleistung erhalten als mit so manchen normalen Kühlern. Bei einer 120mm Wakü hast du aber so wenig Kühlfläche , dass wahrscheinlich viele normale Kühler die bessere Wahl wären.

Ich würde mit einer 120mm Aio gar nicht erst anfangen, du kannst dann vielleicht die Lüfter voll aufdrehen und dadurch noch etwas an Leistung raus holen , aber ob das so gewollt ist , ist die andere Frage ?


----------



## detestabel (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: 120mm Wakü für i7 9700k*



LimeGreen777 schrieb:


> Also bei einer AiO würde ich 240mm Verwenden. Bei einem gescheiten Luftkühler hast du eine größere Oberfläche und ein niedrigeres Geräuschniveau.



Nur bei Luftkühlern hängt das ganze Gewicht an diesem einen Punkt und in der Größe verbrauchen sie auch ziemlich viel Platz im Gehäuse.


----------



## detestabel (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: 120mm Wakü für i7 9700k*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Eine Wasserkühlung ist aber nicht immer gleich besser nur weil sie mit Wasser kühlt.
> Mit einer 360mm oder 280mm Variante kannst du durchaus mehr Kühlleistung erhalten als mit so manchen normalen Kühlern. Bei einer 120mm Wakü hast du aber so wenig Kühlfläche , dass wahrscheinlich viele normale Kühler die bessere Wahl wären.




Mir geht es in dem Fall auch eher um Platz. Oben habe ich noch ein Bild eingefügt. Wenn ich dort einen großen Luftkühler einbaue habe ich das Problem dass ich schwieriger an andere Komponenten, Steckplätze usw. herankomme und es hängt ja ein ziemliches Gewicht am Mainboard.


----------



## evilgrin68 (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: 120mm Wakü für i7 9700k*

Wie wäre es bei einem 9700K auch mal an ein Gehäuse zu denken, wo eine entsprechende Kühlung auch möglich ist. Eine 120er AiO ist entspricht gerade mal einem mittelprächtigem Luftkühler. Ab einer 240er AiO fängt der Spass an.

Ich hatte selber eine 240er auf meinem Ryzen, jetzt habe habe ich einen DarkRock Pro 4 drauf. Die Temperaturen sind innerhalb der Messtechnischen Toleranz (Auslesen der CPU Temp). Nur mal als grober Anhalt in Sachen Kühlleistung.

Das Gewicht, selbst wenn der Luftkühler ein Kilo wiegt, macht dem Motherboard nichts aus. Wenn der PC nicht bewegt wird.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: 120mm Wakü für i7 9700k*

Bin jetzt auch nicht so der große Wakü Experte, aber ich meine, es gibt die Faustregel, dass ein 120er Radiator circa 100W Abwärme halbwegs gut abführen kann. Sofern du den I7 also innerhalb seiner Specs betreibst, könnte das also etwas werden. Möchtest du vllt auch übertakten, würde ich mich eher im Bereich der 280er Radis umgucken


----------



## Abductee (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: 120mm Wakü für i7 9700k*

Mit einem 120er Radiator wirst du nicht glücklich werden.
Hat dein Gehäuse auch einblasende Lüfter?


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: 120mm Wakü für i7 9700k*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Bin jetzt auch nicht so der große Wakü Experte, aber ich meine, es gibt die Faustregel, dass ein 120er Radiator circa 100W Abwärme halbwegs gut abführen kann. Sofern du den I7 also innerhalb seiner Specs betreibst, könnte das also etwas werden. Möchtest du vllt auch übertakten, würde ich mich eher im Bereich der 280er Radis umgucken


Ähm, jaein, die Tendenz bei Leise geht eher Richtung 70-75w, silent darfst du auf 50W runter gehen.
Das gilt dann aber für Custom-Loops.

Eine 9700k kühlt man per Luft, oder man macht es bei Wakü richtig.
Was sich der TE nen Kopf um Platzbedarf bei nem Lüftkühler macht, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis, das Bild vom Case sagt mir jedenfalls, am falschen Ende gespart.
Für n Intel i7 System, wo man eh schon deutlich mehr für einen Pups mehr Leistung zahlt als bei AMD, ist jedenfalls kein “Ich spare wo ich kann“-System.
Zu nem Highend-Mainstream-PC sollte auch irgendwie ein adäquates Case drin sein.
Und unterhalb einer 280/360er AIO würde ich gar nicht über ne AIO nachdenken, und selbst dann bin ich eh fan eines Custom Loop.

Dem TE rate ich dringend zu einem vernünftigen Luftkühler und nem Case mit richtigem Airflow.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: 120mm Wakü für i7 9700k*

Hau das alte Gehäuse weg, hol dir eins, wie @chris-w201-fan geschrieben hat, mit gutem Airflow und Platz für einen guten Luftkühler. 
Ne 120er Wakü bringt halt nichts.


----------



## detestabel (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: 120mm Wakü für i7 9700k*



Abductee schrieb:


> Mit einem 120er Radiator wirst du nicht glücklich werden.
> Hat dein Gehäuse auch einblasende Lüfter?



Nein. Man hätte vorne seitlich 2 Lüfter einbauen können aber die hätten nicht in Richtung CPU geblasen sondern gegen die Seitenwand. Die Eingänge dafür habe ich mit Pappe zu gemacht. Einen Frontlüfter hätte ich gerne eingebaut jedoch bietet das Gehäuse dafür leider keine Einbaumöglichkeit.


----------



## detestabel (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: 120mm Wakü für i7 9700k*



SativaBongharzia schrieb:


> Hau das alte Gehäuse weg, hol dir eins, wie @chris-w201-fan geschrieben hat, mit gutem Airflow und Platz für einen guten Luftkühler.
> Ne 120er Wakü bringt halt nichts.



Für so ein Gehäuse habe ich kein Geld übrig. Bei der Wakü reicht es mir ja schon wenn sie im Idle leise  ist. Falls es im Betrieb lauter wird wäre es mir egal.


----------



## Abductee (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: 120mm Wakü für i7 9700k*



detestabel schrieb:


> Nein. Man hätte vorne seitlich 2 Lüfter einbauen können aber die hätten nicht in Richtung CPU geblasen sondern gegen die Seitenwand. Die Eingänge dafür habe ich mit Pappe zu gemacht. Einen Frontlüfter hätte ich gerne eingebaut jedoch bietet das Gehäuse dafür leider keine Einbaumöglichkeit.



Ist das jetzt ein nein, du hast keine einblasenden Lüfter?


----------



## detestabel (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: 120mm Wakü für i7 9700k*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt ein nein, du hast keine einblasenden Lüfter?



Exakt


----------



## sinchilla (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: 120mm Wakü für i7 9700k*



> .
> Mir geht es in dem Fall auch eher um Platz. Oben habe ich noch ein Bild eingefügt. Wenn ich dort einen großen Luftkühler einbaue habe ich das Problem dass ich schwieriger an andere Komponenten, Steckplätze usw. herankomme und es hängt ja ein ziemliches Gewicht am Mainboard.



Wie oft bastelst du im Gehäuse rum? Das Gewichtsproblem ist auch keines, solange du den Knecht nicht ständig von A nach B schleppst. Ich glaube so ziemlich alle Vorredner haben dir von so einer kleinen AIO abgeraten, das aus gutem Grund. Es macht schlichtweg keine Sinn. Für 50€ bekommst ein Luftkühler der wesentlich leiser agiert und mindestens genauso gut kühlt. Wie bereits auch schon vorher erwähnt, pack das Problem an der Wurzel, nämlich dem bescheidenen airflow. Dir nützt die beste Kühlung nichts, wenn keine frische Luft an sie kommt.

Also summa summarum:
120er AIO= für'n Popo
Als erstes Airflow vom Gehäuse verbessern, entweder durch mehr Lüfter oder ein anderes Gehäuse.

Dann kommt die Baustelle der CPU, weil du die Probleme darum beseitigt hast.

Als erstes nimm die Pappe raus, extrem kostengünstig und Grundlage für bessere Temperaturen!


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: 120mm Wakü für i7 9700k*

Das ist die Anleitung, wie man es nicht tun sollte.
Sorry, aber das verschließen der Einlassöffnungen ist schon mal echt “seltsam“.

In so ein Case baut man doch keine CPU, die schon ab Werk ordentlich gen Temperaturgrenze geht.

Davon ab, bringt dir die AiO, egal welcher Größe, nichts, ohne Lufteinlässe für frischluft.

Bitte lieber TE, mach dich mal schlau, wie man einen PC mit solchen Wärmequellen baut.


----------



## detestabel (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: 120mm Wakü für i7 9700k*



Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Das ist die Anleitung, wie man es nicht tun sollte.
> Sorry, aber das verschließen der Einlassöffnungen ist schon mal echt “seltsam“.
> 
> In so ein Case baut man doch keine CPU, die schon ab Werk ordentlich gen Temperaturgrenze geht.
> ...



Es sind genügend Lufteinlässe vorhanden. An der Front sowie vorne an der Seitenwand kann weiterhin mehr als genug Luft einströmen. Davon abgesehen hatte ich noch nie einen i7 und weiß daher auch nicht welche Temperaturen der erzeugt.  Das höchste der Gefühle sind momentan der ,,i3 8100 mit dem Arctic Alpine 11 Pro'' im Bild oben und ein Ryzen 5 2600. Beide lassen sich perfekt mit den kleinen Kühlern in der Boxedkühler  Bauweise kühlen. Selbst ein AMD Phenom 9650 von 2008 mit 95W TDP lässt sich ausreichend mit dem Boxed Kühler kühlen. Deshalb verstehe ich nicht weshalb der i7 angeblich so heiß werden soll dass er angeblich mehr als doppelt so große Kühlkörper benötigt.


----------



## sinchilla (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: 120mm Wakü für i7 9700k*

Intel(R) Core™ i7-9700K Processor (12M Cache, up to 4.90 GHz) Product Specifications

Hier Mal eine kleine Auswahl an Kühlern

Nur zur Info.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, wird nur passiv Frischluft angesaugt, oder? Das ist ein bisschen wenig je nach verbauten Komponenten.  

Bezüglich der maximalen Bauhöhe für den Kühler beim Hersteller des Gehäuses schauen oder Lineal in die Hand nehmen und mindestens 5mm Toleranz einplanen.

CPU-Kühler mit Sockel: 1150/1151/1155/1156, Bauart: Tower-Kühler, Lüfter Rahmenbreite ab 140mm, TDP-Klassifizierung ab 100W Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: 120mm Wakü für i7 9700k*



detestabel schrieb:


> ... Deshalb verstehe ich nicht weshalb der i7 angeblich so heiß werden soll dass er angeblich mehr als doppelt so große Kühlkörper benötigt.


Weil ein Kaffeesee-8-Kern-Prozessor nunmal was anderes ist.
Du hast was gefragt, mindestens 3 Leute geben dir vernünftige Tipps, und du möchtest auch noch Dinge “besser Wissen“, als Leute, die für die PCGH Community schon seit Jahren PCs zusammen stellen.
Sorry, etwas vertrauen muss da sein, sonst ist die Beratung sinnbefreit.

Und sorry, wenn das Geld neben nem 9700k nicht für n Tower reicht, der gut belüftet werden kann, dann bist du mit der Budgetplanung falsch unterwegs.
Rein technisch gibts ab 40€ bessere Cases für die Hardware. Und dann würde ich trotzdem bei Luftkühlung bleiben.
Man muss ja auch kein 60€+ Kühler nehmen, aber ein Brocken 3, Mugen 5, ... darf es durchaus sein.


----------



## Dragon AMD (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: 120mm Wakü für i7 9700k*

Es gibt auch günstige Gehäuse die guten Airflow haben. 

Muss ja nicht von den Top Herstellern sein.

Sharkoon hat auch günstige und gute Gehäuse.

Oder du schaust mal nach was gebrauchtem.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Torben456 (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: 120mm Wakü für i7 9700k*

Hey, bevor ich eine 120mm AiO verbauen würde, würde ich lieber 20-30€ sparen und ein neues Gehäuse wählen inkl. Lüftkühler.

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen

Der Brocken 3 kühlt den 9700K leiser als jede 120er AiO.


----------



## detestabel (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: 120mm Wakü für i7 9700k*

Ich denke ich werde den ,,Scythe Mugen 5 Revision B'' oder ,,Scythe Kotetsu Mark II'' nehmen. Sind meiner Ansicht nach noch die schönsten der verfügbaren Kühler.


----------



## Torben456 (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: 120mm Wakü für i7 9700k*



detestabel schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde den ,,Scythe Mugen 5 Revision B'' oder ,,Scythe Kotetsu Mark II'' nehmen. Sind meiner Ansicht nach noch die schönsten der verfügbaren Kühler.



Den Mugen 5 kannst du auch nehmen, der ist auch sehr gut.


----------



## sinchilla (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: 120mm Wakü für i7 9700k*

Der scythe baut 154 mm hoch (160mm mit Toleranz) check ob er problemlos passt, also du auch noch das Seitenteil nach Montage ohne grobe Gewalt schließen kannst.

Dem Bild vom Tower nach, könnte das eng werden.


----------



## detestabel (8. Juni 2019)

*AW: 120mm Wakü für i7 9700k*



sinchilla schrieb:


> Der scythe baut 154 mm hoch (160mm mit Toleranz) check ob er problemlos passt, also du auch noch das Seitenteil nach Montage ohne grobe Gewalt schließen kannst.
> 
> Dem Bild vom Tower nach, könnte das eng werden.



160mm passt so ganz eben.


----------

